
XXL-RPC – A high performance, distributed RPC framework - xuxueli
https://github.com/xuxueli/xxl-job/releases/tag/v2.0.1
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

It's not necessary to add the release in fancy brackets 【】.

Also, submitting each minor release is a bad idea, because they is usually not
enough new material. This release has only 16 new commits and was released
only 6 days after the release 2.0. The difference is probably too small.

If you want to get more traction here you must write a nice blog post about
the program in English, and submit that instead. It doesn't have to be in
perfect English, don't worry too much. (You can use spelling/gramar checker of
MS Word to fix most of the obvious errors.) I'm from Argentina an my native
language is Spanish. Many people here speak other language, but the common
language here is English.

Also, the blog post is more interesting if you write about a problem that you
found writing your program and then explain how to fix it. Try to include one
or two photos/graphics if they are relevant.

